# Europeans loose white spots???



## skinzfan72 (Sep 5, 2007)

I fed my mantids earlier and noticed my male has only black on his under arms (now?). I am not 100% sure he had white when I brought him home but the white usually attracts your eye when you see one. Every time I feed them or play with them it stands right out. Could this be like a sighn of aging? Has anyone ever noticed this before??? Or is it just a male thing? All the ladies still have thiers.


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2007)

Probably never had it to begin with. Things like that don't change on them unless maybe after a molt. Oh and how do you play with mantids?


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 5, 2007)

Mine were the exact opposite of yours. My male has white spots, while the female doesn't. It's probably the genetics.

My female died though.  It had some wierd air bubble or something on its side that moved while it breathed, and leaked some orange stuff from the thorax. It couldn't move either. I had to use the freezer.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 5, 2007)

> My female died though.  It had some wierd air bubble or something on its side that moved while it breathed, and leaked some orange stuff from the thorax. It couldn't move either. I had to use the freezer.


Sounds like internal parasites to me...


----------



## skinzfan72 (Sep 5, 2007)

> Probably never had it to begin with. Things like that don't change on them unless maybe after a molt. Oh and how do you play with mantids?


As far as the playing they love the treadmill. Hand over hand they can do it for seems like hours. I use to play the stare down with them but I got tired of them either flying off my hand and smashing into the wall or once in awhile my face. As far as the spots I can't say for sure he had them but I will watch for it in the future. It probably is genetics and never had them but I will keep an eye on it in the future.


----------

